# Where has Johnny Bench gone? Laka-Krylon?



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Gang,
    I guess I don't get out much anymore...  Is it my imagination, or have all the hardware and stores switched to brands other than Krylon for spray bombs?  I hope it hasn't been discontinued!  I can find it at Michael's and Wal / K-marts, but not in very wide ranges of colors.  I especially like the flat camouflage colors.
    Anyway, I was in Lowe's the other day and other than some straggler cans of Krylon, the paint stand had gone "Rustoleum" on me.  Their line of "Painter's Touch" - a quick drying (I hope like Krylon) spray bomb filled all the racks.  The color selection was good, but... where is my old reliable Krylon?
    I'm no Wall Streeter, but perhaps there was a merger or take over, etc. I didn't hear about?  Too bad, if true, as it was a fine like of paints in my book.  Gary


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Our True Value hardware store has it. They will order in colors, if they don't have it on hand. Nice thing about a smaller store, NO way would Walmart order a color for you! Jerry


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to learn how to use an air brush.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Every time I use up a can of Krylon, semi-flat black or one of their camouflage colors, I run to Canadian Tire and buy two as it is getting harder to find.
 
With all the models now available, I haven’t used my airbrush for a couple of years. Last week I gave away four large unopened bottles of Scalecoat as it was starting to dry up. My small compressor was bought by one of my On30 crew before it could make it out of the basement to the annual model train flea market.
 
Two undecorated models, a USA Trains wooden caboose and an Aristo-Craft reefer, did make it to the flea market and were snapped up. These along with some other model railroading stuff that has been gathering dust in the basement for many years has provided enough funds to buy a new CN GP-40. No painting required!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Around here, I can only find it at Michaels Craft stores and Ace Hardware Stores.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 02/26/2008 9:03 AM
Our True Value hardware store has it. They will order in colors, if they don't have it on hand. Nice thing about a smaller store, NO way would Walmart order a color for you! Jerry
So true. My local True Value has special-ordered many items for me.  Of course, it is 205 road miles to the Anchorage Walmart and Home Depot stores whereas it is 15 to the local True Value. Next time I am up there I'll have to see if they still carry the Krylon paints.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the scarcity of Krylon was just California, been noticing it for years -slowly getting worse. The problem is true value is $6 per can, wally mart was 2.29. I have even visited their web site to find it and see if ther is any way to get a message through- no luck. The final irony is that while that junk rust oleum is taking over, it is not even any good at its stated purpose. A few years ago my son did a science project. 6 identical pieces of mild steel, in a salt brine. Each piece sprayed with a different brand of paint, to see which one rusted first or last. Rust Oleum was second worst, and the most expensive per can. Some marketing guy there is really good -sold everywhere, high dollar, junk quality.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

K27.

Could you relay his results here?  I'd be interested since I have two steel bridges that might just start rusting any moment!

Mark


----------



## Tom T (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny thing guys! 

I've noticed the same thing even in Bermuda. Have a local Ace rep. who will order in special quantities, but has way long lead time. 
I tend to buy things like the semi flat black by the 1/2 dozen when I see them! 

Regards,


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

When Walmart doesn't have the Krylon I want, I go to Ace hardware.  There selection is much better, including a yellow that very well matches the Aristo UP yellow.

JimC.


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

First off, not knowing what part of the country you are from makes it somewhat difficult.  But I have NO trouble finding any Krylon product from ACE Hardware here in Moreno Valley, California.  I am assuming that ACE Hardware is nationwide, since I see that JC goes there.

Becky


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

FYI, I can airbrush just fine.   But for LARGE models a good can of spray paint is FAR more economical and easy to use.   If you want to paint several LGB coach bodies, or some 1/20 box cars, a puny air brush isn't worth the time, effort or expense.  Perhaps a small automtive style touch-up gun with a fan head... but then where can you get the Krylon in pint cans?

As most everyone knows, Krylon's semi-flat blacks, red primers, etc and many of the cammo colors are perfect for the base coats of locos (seems to match the OEM paints very well), roofs, general rolling stock and buildings.  How much Floquil at 4 bucks a bottle would that take?

I know you can find Krylon here and there, but I think the color selection is going down.  I haven't seen "dull aluminum" in some time, too.  Gary


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.krylon.com/main/locator.cfm


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem up here in Oregon. The local True Value never stocked Krylon but could order it for me. Later they put in a stock of Krylon's Fusion paint which is fine for a plastic lawn chair but very poor for model use on multiple materials plus...no flat colors, and no longer could order the regular Krylon for me. 

I finally had to mail order from a place in Florida. They sent it UPS and I had it in 5 days. For the quantity versus what you'd pay for enough model paint to do the job it was still a good value. Too, the model paints don't hold up nearly as well outdoors 24/7. I know some bemoan the fact that a spraycan of paint should cost more than $2.95 but it's false economy if the results are not up to the time and work put into the model. Rustoleum is a fairly good paint for general use but it dries very slowly, is more temperature sensitive for applying and usually requires at least two or three coats for good coverage resulting in too thick of a layer of paint for a model. 

Go here to find a store... *http://www.krylon.com/* 

For a good primer line that equals Krylon try your local auto supply or in some cases hardware store and check out *Bondo* primers. They come in flat black, grey and red/brown and are fully compatible with the regular line of Krylon paints.


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Gents, appreciate you inputs... the model car guys also like the automotive primers and paints by Duplicolor and Plasticote, but the range of RR friendly colors is limited.  Durable and also long-lasting outside.  Still, nothing beats a fresh can of semi-flat black for your loco projects, eh?  Later, Gary


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

When Walmart's out of the Krylon color I want I go to O'Reilly Auto Parts store. If they don't have it they will order it in for the next day . About a buck higher.


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Krylon as we have known it is just about a thing of the past. One of my favorites (#1613 Semi-Flat Black) is the perfect base for my GP9 redo to become a Black Widow. I was fortunate enough to have a couple of cans on hand as I began the project, but soon needed some additional. A visit to the local Wallyworld and True Value produced "not in stock" and a response that the new Krylon product is their #51613 Satin Black. Don't be misled - this is NOT the same product. Krylon has changed their formulas from lacquer to enamel bases. I received this response to an inquiry I made to Krylon direct today: 
"Hi Bill, 

Thank you for your inquiry. Due to Federal VOC restrictions on solvent based paints, we were forced to change the formula from a lacquer to an alkyd. Lacquers can be recoated anytime, whereas alkyds need to be recoated within one hour or after 5-7 days. Once the alkyd resin starts curing, if a new coat is applied over it, wrinkling will likely occur. 

The old version is still available through our "Industrial" distribution as such products are not as regulated as "Consumer" paints are - which is our line. However, it will not have the new spray nozzle etc. You can find these products at such suppliers as Grainger or Fastenal. 

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...finementSearch&originalValue=krylon&L1=Krylon 

http://www.fastenal.com/web/product...Search+All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0&Nty=1 

If you have any additional questions, please ask. 

Thank you, 
Jared 

So I think my next trip is to the local Fastenal or Grainger's but it looks like the $$ are quite a bit more. Just be really careful with your new Krylon purchases and read the directions carefully regarding the application and re-coat times and product-over-product compatibilities. At least we don't have to succomb to the Rustoleum!!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting. The properties they ascribe to the "new" forumula in terms of second coats are exactly that of the old formula, despite their assertion that the old formula could be recoated "anytime." I'll have to keep my eyes out for the "new" stuff and experiment. 

Later, 

K


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

The mystery is solved. Thanx for putting a period on this tale, Gary


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And remember, the government is acting in our best interest


----------

